# 7 bedroom 3 bath squat let's move on it



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 8, 2021)

So.... I know of a 7 bedroom 3 bath home in Portland Oregon and I'm looking for people to occupy rooms with me. Inner Se Portland. I have keys utilities hooked up locks changed and owner is going into non-judicisl forclosure who wants to squat


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm down, though will be holed up in NY for cold season


----------



## LaikaZizka (Dec 13, 2021)

I am interested and have some experience with squatting, both in PDX and elsewhere. I am not in PNW right now though and would not be available until after March.


----------



## Xyndr (Dec 31, 2021)

Pdxportlanddude said:


> So.... I know of a 7 bedroom 3 bath home in Portland Oregon and I'm looking for people to occupy rooms with me. Inner Se Portland. I have keys utilities hooked up locks changed and owner is going into non-judicisl forclosure who wants to squat


Fuck we just rolled into Portland. Cold as a bitch. Didn't really wanna come north yet. It'd be dope to get outta the cold and help you with anything needed on this. Lemme talk to my partner


----------

